# Speedometer needle removal



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I am going to replace the "face plate" of my speedometer gauge on my 67 Le Mans with one I picked up out of a junk yard and I was wondering how hard is it going to be to take off the needle from the speedo gauge? My gauge the numbers were faded out real bad, and there was rust on it also, I was able to break the screws loose after letting them soak with PB Blaster, that was the part I worried about. But I have not touched the needle, as I did not want to break it. I assume it is pushed on? and possibly there is a flat on the shaft to "clock" it back if the right position, or you just push it on, at the zero?
Any suggestions, or help from some one who has had one off would be welcome. Thanks guys
Rusty in NC


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

The needle is pushed on. I used two "right angle" flat head screw drivers and got them under opposite sides of the needle and applied pressure from the back side of the chome center of the needle. If you are trying to save the fave of the guage, be carefull and maybe place thin wood shim between the gauge face and the screw drivers. The face of the guage will bend easily. To reinstall, place the need lightly on the pin and check that it is clocked to Zero before pressing down firmly. You can adjust afterwards by forcing the needle counterclockwise back towards zero or rotate it clockwise past 120 if the needle rests below zero.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks goatnut. I dont need the face, it has rust damage and is faded out. I just did not want to chance destroying the needle.


----------

